# question



## Krecher (Aug 21, 2009)

My office is having a discussion regarding the end times... is it OK to use the PACU time if the Anes Finish time is not documented?


----------



## kburke (Aug 21, 2009)

When i billed for Anesthesia if the stop time was not documented we either tried to get ahold of the anesthesiologist or just used the surgery stop time.


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree.


----------

